# Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness



## Reflexed1.8T (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi...I need a headlight wiring harness for a 2001.5 Passat....the connector is melted...Anyone have any sources or other fixes? I could probably splice on just the plastic connector....
Thanks,
John
P.S. Any part #'s.....2 dealers I've called didn't have a clue....don't understand it...


----------



## fido34 (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness (Reflexed1.8T)*

Yeah, I had the same problem with the drivers side light burning out frequently, I cut the burnt connector off and crimped a connector that fits the lightbulb. I got it at radio shack for a buck or so. I used the metal part to hold the light bulb in place and it works great so far, bulb hasn't burnt out since. I don't think they sell just the connector, you would have to buy the entire headlamp assembly, ridiculous!


----------



## Reflexed1.8T (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness (fido34)*

any chance you could get any pics of this work? Would like to do the same if possible...they do sell the harness separately but even then it's still over $50....
Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness (Reflexed1.8T)*

Is this the connector that goes onto the bulb? What type of bulb?


----------



## Reflexed1.8T (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness (dennisgli)*

it's an H7 bulb....yeah, i basically need the plastic part that snaps onto the bulb...mine is melted...


_Modified by Reflexed1.8T at 6:36 PM 12-13-2004_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness (Reflexed1.8T)*

I'd try RallyLights.com - he doesn't list them but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## fido34 (May 19, 2004)

Oh, I didn't know that they sold it seperately. Unfortunately I don't have pics, but it was real simple, just make sure the connections are tight. I guess since they do sell the harness I can replace it later, but for now this is a low price way to fix the problem.


----------



## Reflexed1.8T (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (fido34)*

Anyone think this would work? mainly wondering how to secure the bulb to the headlight with the factory ring?
http://www.autotoys.com/x/cust...t=601


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness (Reflexed1.8T)*

Connector looks like the right thing. Isn't the bulb held in with a metal spring clip like the H3 and H4 bulbs?


----------



## Reflexed1.8T (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness (dennisgli)*

I'm not worried about holding the bulb to the connector....on the Passat, there is a metal ring that secures the connector and bulb to the headlight housing...


----------



## bryanus (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Headlight Harness (Reflexed1.8T)*

I've got the same problem with my 2001.5 Passat GLX; passenger side. Connector is melted. Dealer wanst $65 + $110 labor to install it!
I'm very interested in any less expensive options out there. Can anyone help? TIA.


----------

